# DVD/CD drive won't read SOME game discs?



## Prometheus870 (Dec 30, 2005)

I resently bought The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion for the PC. However when I put the disc in to the computer, it won't do anything. In the DVD drive I have that came with the computer it just delays, gives a rejecting "buzzing" sound, and doesn't do anything. My other drive, a CD/DVD burning that I added, just spits it back out after a few seconds. My hard drive crashed not long ago, and nothing like this has happened before them. So I am guessing that I didn't reinstall something, or do it correctly. However I've tried updating my DVD drive and it still doesn't work. This does the same thing with Civilization IV. However I used to be able to get on it, after trying several times, and now I can't at all. Pleast help.

My computer is a Dell Dimension 8300 and my DVD drive is a SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD 616T, and my custom burning is a LITE-ON LTR-24102B. Do you think I have a software or hardware problem or what?


----------



## Prometheus870 (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I have an update in my situation (sorry for double post).

Apparently my driver for my DVD drive is a windows one that's date is 2001. My uncle (who fixes computers for a living) says that I probably need a Samsung one of a later date, since it's a Samsung drive. Can anybody confirm this? If so, where can I download an up to date driver? I've searched the Samsung site but only found out of date firmware (which I have no idea what that is).


----------



## Flaxon (Mar 8, 2006)

I think it's a problem with the game disk, actually, because I'm having the exact same problem. I can read other dvd's just fine, but that damn game won't work for me. Maybe I'll have to take it back and hope they have a CD version


----------



## Prometheus870 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you. However it isn't the disc because it works fine in my brother's laptop.


----------



## Switch101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive had the same problem before, I fixed it by going into my BIOS and loading default settings, hope this helps


----------



## Prometheus870 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you, however I don't know how to reload the default BIO settings. So, how does one do that? :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Press the delete key while your system is booting to get into the BIOS screen, navigate to 'load default settings' with the cursor keys, then 'save settings', exit and reboot.


----------



## Prometheus870 (Dec 30, 2005)

When I press delete, nothing happens. I can enter some settings thing by pressing F2, however I can't find anything titled "load default settings".


----------



## Switch101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Use F2 to enter the BIOS, These are the settings you said of, If you can't see default settings, see if theres an option which says "load optimal settings", If so, Select that, by hitting enter, and then save and exit BIOS, If you dont see either of these, could you please tell us what is displayed in the BIOS...Good luck

Switch


----------

